# Bread and Jam



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2021)

Woke up 3 am and ended just getting up.  Drank coffee than went to work.  Made couple pints low sugar jam from some of the overnight drippings.   Than started Rye bread.  Next started a sourdough.  Man it been a long time since I made one of those.  I been stuck on Al's wife rye bread.  Between the rye and the regular I used every drop of starter I had going.  Cutting it close.  Than I forgot the rye is a hybrid and had to go back and work the yeast into it.   Jam and rye goes to a friend tonight when meet at 903 Brewery.  The sourdough going for nap in fridge until Saturday morning.  Fresh bread for breakfast!  Also finally getting over this sinus ear infection thing.  Figured good time to do bedding and clean bedroom.  Is it to early for a drink?


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks great and if you don't start drinking in the morning how can you claim to drink all day? HAHA


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice nothing like home made.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> if you don't start drinking in the morning how can you claim to drink all day? HAHA


I decided on a cuban coffee.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 6, 2021)

Got my sour dough baked.  Going to be good toast for breakfast tomorrow.  May have to have a slab with that grape jam I made.  This the first loaf with 3 old starters combined.  What you think 

 forktender
?  This one did not split during the oven spring. Almost looks like a normal bread loaf.  I like it.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 6, 2021)

Man that some good looking stuff. last loaf looks like its heaven sent!

Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Jam and rye goes to a friend tonight when meet at 903 Brewery.


My friend forgot his bread and jam.  Came back 15 minutes later and someone got it.  I know he feels bad but at least someone enjoyed it.  I could of easly did the same.  I used my last drop starter on this and going to probly over a month before think about baking again.  Probable the best jam I have made.  Going for more grapes next week and going to use the old methjod on them this time.  That steamer dilutes it some.


----------

